# Piccoli osservatori crescono...



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2016)

Sono già trascorse dieci giornate della massima serie e , come da titolo, vi coinvolgo in questa discussione-gioco : chi tra i calciatori del campionato che non conoscevate vi ha piacevolmente colpito/impressionato per doti, ancor prima che per le prestazioni ??
Ecco i miei nomi : Krejci (bol), Barreca(tor),Biraghi(pes), Kessie(ata),Politano(Sas), Lirola(sas), Aleesami(pal), perica(udi) , De paul (udi).
Sia chiaro che non li sto sponsorizzando per il milan, sono solo giovani o meno giovani in rampa di lancio che, chi per un motivo chi per un altro, mi hanno piacevolmente colpito.
Su un paio di loro però ci scommetto per un futuro roseo. 
Fate i vostri nomi!!!


----------



## Reblanck (27 Ottobre 2016)

A questi aggiungerei Pellegrini del Sassuolo.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Ottobre 2016)

Anche a me piace molto seguire i giovani.. ecco alcuni dei miei che quando posso guardo

Conti, Caldara, Barreca, Kessiè, Dioussè, Gagliardini, Pellegrini, Boye, De Paul, Petagna e altri che non ricordo ora.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Ottobre 2016)

Il giovane più talentuoso lo abbiamo noi.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> A questi aggiungerei Pellegrini del Sassuolo.



Sì, è uno dei migliori


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Ottobre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sì, è uno dei migliori



Gustavo Gomez è concorde con il vostro parere.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Ottobre 2016)

Per rimanere in ambito milan dico Locatelli, lo conoscevo di nome e l'avevo visto giocare troppo poco per farmi un idea, ora posso dire di essere piuttosto "sorpreso" dalle sue qualità.


----------



## The P (27 Ottobre 2016)

A parte Kessiè che per me è già esploso l'anno scorso, direi Torreira della Samp e Pelligrini. E aggiungo Lirola.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Ottobre 2016)

Io sparo un nome più difficile: in primavera abbiamo Agnero che secondo me sarà un crack fenomenale.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Ottobre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sparo un nome più difficile: in primavera abbiamo Agnero che secondo me sarà un crack fenomenale.



Il cognome sembra quasi Auguero. Se fosse forte la metà di lui non sarebbe male....


----------



## Alfabri (27 Ottobre 2016)

Depennerei Biraghi dalla lista, non mi piace proprio. In particolare per noi che abbiamo bisogno come il pane di terzini di qualità, terrei d'occhio Lirola e Barreca. Il primo è un potenziale fenomeno (contro l'Austria Vienna ha fatto di quelle robe da panico) se impara a difendere cristianamente, l'altro devo ancora inquadrarlo bene ma sembra pure lui molto forte. Un altro che mi piace è Conti. Un altro giocatore che mi piace è Fofana dell'Udinese (andatevi a vedere che bel gol ha fatto stasera), anche se deve crescere molto nella gestione del possesso palla. Non mi ha impressionato quest'anno, ma mi era piaciuto molto Barella del Cagliari l'anno scorso a Varese.


----------



## Casnop (28 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> A questi aggiungerei Pellegrini del Sassuolo.


Giocatore completo, molto tecnico e versatile, in grado di coprire diversi ruoli a centrocampo. Uno di quelli che al vero Montella, l'amante del possesso palla, piace non poco. Poi, Barreca, da tenere d'occhio per la futura batteria di terzini.


----------



## mistergao (28 Ottobre 2016)

Non è giovanissimo, ma Nestorovski sta facendo bene in quel disastro chiamato Palermo.
Poi mi è piaciuto anche Lirola del Sassuolo/Juventus.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Ottobre 2016)

Perica? Nestorovski? A sti livelli non scende neanche il peggior Galliani forse...


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pjaca :lol


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Depennerei Biraghi dalla lista, non mi piace proprio. In particolare per noi che abbiamo bisogno come il pane di terzini di qualità, terrei d'occhio Lirola e Barreca. Il primo è un potenziale fenomeno (contro l'Austria Vienna ha fatto di quelle robe da panico) se impara a difendere cristianamente, l'altro devo ancora inquadrarlo bene ma sembra pure lui molto forte. Un altro che mi piace è Conti. Un altro giocatore che mi piace è Fofana dell'Udinese (andatevi a vedere che bel gol ha fatto stasera), anche se deve crescere molto nella gestione del possesso palla. Non mi ha impressionato quest'anno, ma mi era piaciuto molto Barella del Cagliari l'anno scorso a Varese.



Non si stava facendo la lista della spesa e nemmeno si stavano dando consigli per ipotetici acquisti in ottica rossonera , si parlava solo di ragazzi che in questo avvio di campionato hanno colpito per qualità tecniche/agonistiche/tattiche.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> A parte Kessiè che per me è già esploso l'anno scorso, direi Torreira della Samp e Pelligrini. E aggiungo Lirola.



Confermarsi in serie A alla sua età però non è mai scontato nè semplice.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Ottobre 2016)

Lucas Boye viene su molto bene. Pensate che sabatini si è dimesso dalla roma perchè il toro glielo ha soffiato. vuol dire che è uno forte.


----------



## Alfabri (28 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si stava facendo la lista della spesa e nemmeno si stavano dando consigli per ipotetici acquisti in ottica rossonera , si parlava solo di ragazzi che in questo avvio di campionato hanno colpito per qualità tecniche/agonistiche/tattiche.



Non è una lista della spesa, infatti ho scritto "in particolare per noi", ma ho citato anche altri  Sono considerazioni e aggiunte sui giovani che mi piacciono. E Biraghi proprio non mi dice niente.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Ottobre 2016)

Bravo, [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] gran bel post!

Molti parlano di Kessié, che consiglio anche io, ma *Fofana* dell'Udinese sembra veramente un gran bel portento. Mi impressionò tantissimo con la Juve, col Pescara non ha fatto benissimo e ieri ha segnato due gol, uno dei due davvero molto bello. Oltre all'esuberanza e alla dominanza fisica tipica degli africani ha un controllo di palla davvero ottimo e ieri ha fatto vedere di avere anche un buonissimo tiro da fuori area. Deve migliorare tanto a livello di concentrazione perché nei secondi tempi tende a sparire un po' troppo dal match (sia con la Juventus che soprattutto col Pescara dopo un ottimo inizio è calato).
Anche *Pellegrini* mi sta piacendo moltissimo: è ambidestro, possiede una tecnica e una visione di gioco non comune e soprattutto è bravissimo a sfruttare le sue capacità d'inserimento. In particolare mi ha impressionato nella partita di domenica con il Bologna, dove, nonostante la sua squadra sia stata messa sotto sotto il piano fisico e del gioco per quasi tutti i 90 minuti, è riuscito a farsi notare per delle giocate sopraffini durante la gara.
Un terzino molto interessante invece è *Barreca*: lo scorso anno è stato protagonista marginale (solo 15 presenze per lui) della cavalcata del Cagliari in B e quest'anno, grazie agli infortuni di Molinaro e Avelar, è stato lanciato da Mihajlovic, e si è presentato alla prima da titolare annullando letteralmente Salah, scalando sempre con i tempi giusti sull'egiziano e fermandolo sempre nell'1vs1.
Però se avessimo un pacco di soldi da spendere li darei immediatamente alla Samp e mi prendo Torreira, su di lui c'è un pezzo straordinario del blog "L'ultimo Uomo", vi consiglio di leggerlo.

Dei nomi fatti da te mi hanno colpito positivamente, oltre al già citato Barreca, Perica, Politano e Krejci.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Ottobre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Perica? Nestorovski? A sti livelli non scende neanche il peggior Galliani forse...



Ma cosa c'entra? Son giocatori che stanno facendo bene, non a livello da essere comprati da noi, ma giusto dargli un po' di risalto.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Non è una lista della spesa, infatti ho scritto "in particolare per noi", ma ho citato anche altri  Sono considerazioni e aggiunte sui giovani che mi piacciono. E Biraghi proprio non mi dice niente.



AH OK, ti chiedo scusa!!!
Beh siamo qua per confrontarci e scambiare opinioni.
Ovviamente non tutti i calciatori ci metteranno d'accordo, sta nell'ordine delle cose.
Ho visto il pescara un paio di volte in partita e ho trovato biraghi un giocatore di qualità, non a caso viene fuori dal vivaio dell'atalanta che storicamente lavora molto bene coi giovani. Per questo l'ho menzionato. Tutto qua.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bravo, [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] gran bel post!
> 
> Molti parlano di Kessié, che consiglio anche io, ma *Fofana* dell'Udinese sembra veramente un gran bel portento. Mi impressionò tantissimo con la Juve, col Pescara non ha fatto benissimo e ieri ha segnato due gol, uno dei due davvero molto bello. Oltre all'esuberanza e alla dominanza fisica tipica degli africani ha un controllo di palla davvero ottimo e ieri ha fatto vedere di avere anche un buonissimo tiro da fuori area. Deve migliorare tanto a livello di concentrazione perché nei secondi tempi tende a sparire un po' troppo dal match (sia con la Juventus che soprattutto col Pescara dopo un ottimo inizio è calato).
> Anche *Pellegrini* mi sta piacendo moltissimo: è ambidestro, possiede una tecnica e una visione di gioco non comune e soprattutto è bravissimo a sfruttare le sue capacità d'inserimento. In particolare mi ha impressionato nella partita di domenica con il Bologna, dove, nonostante la sua squadra sia stata messa sotto sotto il piano fisico e del gioco per quasi tutti i 90 minuti, è riuscito a farsi notare per delle giocate sopraffini durante la gara.
> ...



Grazie a te koala. Mi fa piacere ti sia piaciuto.
Gran bel commento il tuo. Come sempre sei preciso e tecnico nelle tue valutazioni.
Condivido tutti i tuoi nomi da te citati perchè li reputo tutti molto bravi. Nella samp a me piace molto preat e non per ciò che ha fatto ancora vedere ma solo intravedere. Piccolo gioco di parole per spiegare che ha un gran bel talento destinato ad esplodere. Ambidestro dalla tecnica cristallina.
Seguire il nostro campionato è divertente anche per individuare i giovani che vengono alla ribalta.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2016)

L'ho spostato qui, visto che non c'entra col Milan.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Oggi Caldara ha fatto una grande partita contro Pavoletti, Simeone e compagnia, occhio a quel difensore.



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bravo, [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] gran bel post!
> Però se avessimo un pacco di soldi da spendere li darei immediatamente alla Samp e mi prendo Torreira, su di lui c'è un pezzo straordinario del blog "L'ultimo Uomo", vi consiglio di leggerlo.



Molto interessante questo piccolino uruguayano, sembra di essere un David Pizarro 2.0


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi Caldara ha fatto una grande partita contro Pavoletti, Simeone e compagnia, occhio a quel difensore.



Vero. Mi è piaciuto molto, ha spesso contrastato a dovere sulle palle alte un gigante come Pavoletti e ha chiuso di tutto. Buonissimo giocatore!


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vero. Mi è piaciuto molto, ha spesso contrastato a dovere sulle palle alte un gigante come Pavoletti e ha chiuso di tutto. Buonissimo giocatore!



Scuola Atalanta, poi ha fato la gavetta in serie B tra Cesena e Trapani, 22 anni, 188 cm, molto sicuro e piedi educati come lettera di presentazione.


----------



## miticotoro (1 Novembre 2016)

Anche se sembra un veterano due parole su Benassi? Pensare che l'inter lo ha alla fine scambiato con noi per d'ambosio .....


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Anche se sembra un veterano due parole su Benassi? Pensare che l'inter lo ha alla fine scambiato con noi per d'ambosio .....



Io del Toro per Barreca e Belotti farei una pazzia già a giugno, 50 mln di euri per entrambi è cosi abbiamo due titolari per i prossimi 15 anni, lo dico ora che secondo io sono ancora inesplosi.. 

Secondo tu cosa farebbe Cairo davanti a questa proposta?


----------



## Alfabri (1 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Anche se sembra un veterano due parole su Benassi? Pensare che l'inter lo ha alla fine scambiato con noi per d'ambosio .....



Guarda se metteste a posto la difesa (uno davvero buono da affiancare a Castan per intenderci) secondo me siete una gran bella squadra!


----------



## miticotoro (1 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io del Toro per Barreca e Belotti farei una pazzia già a giugno, 50 mln di euri per entrambi è cosi abbiamo due titolari per i prossimi 15 anni, lo dico ora che secondo io sono ancora inesplosi..
> 
> Secondo tu cosa farebbe Cairo davanti a questa proposta?


La rifiuta, a Belotti verrà rinnovato il contratto con clausula rescissoria sopra i 60.


----------



## miticotoro (1 Novembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Guarda se metteste a posto la difesa (uno davvero buono da affiancare a Castan per intenderci) secondo me siete una gran bella squadra!


Purtroppo per svariati motivi é stata smantellata la difese che ad oggi é il nostro punto debole. Purtroppo ......


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per svariati motivi é stata smantellata la difese che ad oggi é il nostro punto debole. Purtroppo ......



Già. Rossettini è una cosa disastrosa, tra Inter e ieri vi ha fatto perdere almeno 3 punti. Ajeti e Bovo, pur con i loro limiti, sono decisamente un'altra cosa.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> La rifiuta, a Belotti verrà rinnovato il contratto con clausula rescissoria sopra i 60.



Ma non ha ancora rinnovato... secondo tu 15 mln per Barreca e 35 per Belotti non sarebbe una clamorosa plusvalenza per Cairo? Guarda che dovevano vendere Glik in più di 20 mln di euri poi alla fine lo hanno venduto alla metà... A me risulta una offerta molto difficile da rifiutare, con quel soldi una società inteligente come il Torino potrebbe anche fare dei grandi investimenti.



miticotoro ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per svariati motivi é stata smantellata la difese che ad oggi é il nostro punto debole. Purtroppo ......



Il Toro secondo io dovrebbe prendere già a gennaio Caldara (alternativa Goldaniga), con Mihajlovic farebbe benissimo quel ragazzo.


----------



## miticotoro (1 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma non ha ancora rinnovato... secondo tu 15 mln per Barreca e 35 per Belotti non sarebbe una clamorosa plusvalenza per Cairo? Guarda che dovevano vendere Glik in più di 20 mln di euri poi alla fine lo hanno venduto alla metà... A me risulta una offerta molto difficile da rifiutare, con quel soldi una società inteligente come il Torino potrebbe anche fare dei grandi investimenti.
> 
> 
> 
> Il Toro secondo io dovrebbe prendere già a gennaio Caldara (alternativa Goldaniga), con Mihajlovic farebbe benissimo quel ragazzo.


Glik é stato venduto a 11 subito più altri 4 dilazionati in 2 anni. Venduto al monaco perché in poco tempo puó essere a Torino a vedere i figli, si é separato e la moglie é rimasta a torino.
Per Belotti ne sono già stati rifiutati 30 questa estate. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo.
Con quello che dobbiamo ancora incassare da maxsi, peres e altre operazioni abbiamo già tra i 30 e i 40 milioni disponibili per il prossimo mercato estivo. Volendo ne puoi anche rifiutare 50 come dice Beretta.
Non abbiamo bisogno di vendere ancora per comprare il prossimo anno, inoltre il Toro non ha passivi di bilancio da anni, non viene neanche utilizzato il fido in banca.
Questo é anche uno dei motivi per cui compriamo bene, spesso si paga il giocatore in un unica soluzione ..... Cash


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Glik é stato venduto a 11 subito più altri 4 dilazionati in 2 anni. Venduto al monaco perché in poco tempo puó essere a Torino a vedere i figli, si é separato e la moglie é rimasta a torino.
> Per Belotti ne sono già stati rifiutati 30 questa estate. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo.
> Con quello che dobbiamo ancora incassare da maxsi, peres e altre operazioni abbiamo già tra i 30 e i 40 milioni disponibili per il prossimo mercato estivo. Volendo ne puoi anche rifiutare 50 come dice Beretta.
> Non abbiamo bisogno di vendere ancora per comprare il prossimo anno, inoltre il Toro non ha passivi di bilancio da anni, non viene neanche utilizzato il fido in banca.
> Questo é anche uno dei motivi per cui compriamo bene, spesso si paga il giocatore in un unica soluzione ..... Cash



Complimenti! il Torino di Cairo è senza dubbio una società modello, società modello che pero finora si è dimostrata costretta a vendere i migliori e non certamente a prezzi irresistibili, hanno un tetto salariale che forse è il suo principale limite, altrimenti oggi sarebbe in lotta per un posto in Champions league, vedremo come finisce questa storia con quelli due milanisti doc che hanno come Barreca e Belotti, sappiamo che la tentazione c'e..


----------



## miticotoro (2 Novembre 2016)

Il tetto ingaggi é stato alzato da 800k a 2 milioni compresi bonus, incomincia a non essere più un problema. Belotti passera a 1,6 più bonus
Credo e spero che la società faccia di tutto per trattenere i migliori e per aumentare il livello della squadra. 
Al primo anno di ventura eravamo in serie b con la squadra fatta di prestiti o comproprietà. Colpa dei precedenti ds che avevano infarcito la squadra di bidoni pagati a caro prezzo negli anni precedenti.
Ora sono tutti o quasi di proprietà.
Credo che Cairo voglia fare con calma una squadra da prime posizioni, ora incomincia ad avere una forza economica e di potere buona, un Toro di successo gli farebbe ancora più comodo. Anche per questo a breve ci sarà il lancio di Toro Channel su sky.
Poi credo che dopo l'inaugurazione del Filadelfia andrà a trattare con il comune per acquistare lo stadio olimpico sperando che si possa togliere la pista di atletica ed aumentare la capienza.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Glik é stato venduto a 11 subito più altri 4 dilazionati in 2 anni. Venduto al monaco perché in poco tempo puó essere a Torino a vedere i figli, si é separato e la moglie é rimasta a torino.
> Per Belotti ne sono già stati rifiutati 30 questa estate. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo.
> Con quello che dobbiamo ancora incassare da maxsi, peres e altre operazioni abbiamo già tra i 30 e i 40 milioni disponibili per il prossimo mercato estivo. Volendo ne puoi anche rifiutare 50 come dice Beretta.
> Non abbiamo bisogno di vendere ancora per comprare il prossimo anno, inoltre il Toro non ha passivi di bilancio da anni, non viene neanche utilizzato il fido in banca.
> Questo é anche uno dei motivi per cui compriamo bene, spesso si paga il giocatore in un unica soluzione ..... Cash



Il problema non è se il toro voglia vendere o se sia nelle condizioni di poter dire no a una super offerta, il problema è semmai se belotti sarebbe capace di dire 'no' a un'eventuale offerta del milan che gli darebbe il 9 sulla spalle e lo metterebbe al centro dell'attacco per il prossimo decennio.
Con tanto di stipendio aumentato rispetto a quello ora percepito.
A volte tutti ci scagliamo contro il de laurentiis di turno che non trattiene higuain, giusto per fare un esempio, ma il napoletano è troppo di parte per poter riconoscere che al pipita napoli e il napoli stavano stretti.
Anche al gallo il toro potrebbe stare stretto se paragonato al milan.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Novembre 2016)

Il Torino credo venderà Belotti dopo i mondiali del 2018. E se investirà bene i soldi (molti soldi) che incasseranno dalla cessione, potrebbe rifarsi la squadra e garantirsi anni in europa.


----------



## miticotoro (3 Novembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema non è se il toro voglia vendere o se sia nelle condizioni di poter dire no a una super offerta, il problema è semmai se belotti sarebbe capace di dire 'no' a un'eventuale offerta del milan che gli darebbe il 9 sulla spalle e lo metterebbe al centro dell'attacco per il prossimo decennio.
> Con tanto di stipendio aumentato rispetto a quello ora percepito.
> A volte tutti ci scagliamo contro il de laurentiis di turno che non trattiene higuain, giusto per fare un esempio, ma il napoletano è troppo di parte per poter riconoscere che al pipita napoli e il napoli stavano stretti.
> Anche al gallo il toro potrebbe stare stretto se paragonato al milan.


In parte hai ragione, ma se vedi abbiamo venduto maksimovic a più di 25 milioni anche se era scappato in serbia. Venduto all'ultimo giorno al napoli con cui aveva un accordo da tempo. Venduto benissimo, se restava faceva tribuna.
Avere i conti in positivo ti permette questo e altro.
Per quanto riguarda Belotti c'é gia l'accordo per rinnovare il contratto con clausula rescissoria e raddoppio dello stipendio.
Sarà venduto primo o poi ma non quest'anno.
É un bravo ragazzo e non farà i capricci per andarsene subito. Questo anche perché a Torino si trova bene e sa che é in una società che ha creduto in lui fortemente e una tifoseria che lo ha sostenuto in un inizio difficile.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Novembre 2016)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> In parte hai ragione, ma se vedi abbiamo venduto maksimovic a più di 25 milioni anche se era scappato in serbia. Venduto all'ultimo giorno al napoli con cui aveva un accordo da tempo. Venduto benissimo, se restava faceva tribuna.
> Avere i conti in positivo ti permette questo e altro.
> Per quanto riguarda Belotti c'é gia l'accordo per rinnovare il contratto con clausula rescissoria e raddoppio dello stipendio.
> Sarà venduto primo o poi ma non quest'anno.
> É un bravo ragazzo e non farà i capricci per andarsene subito. Questo anche perché a Torino si trova bene e sa che é in una società che ha creduto in lui fortemente e una tifoseria che lo ha sostenuto in un inizio difficile.



Ti auguro di potertelo godere più a lungo possibile e te lo auguro di cuore.
Presto Belotti sarà il centravanti titolare della nazionale e magari lo sarà da giocatore del Toro. Sarà cosi un orgoglio per il toro e per tutti voi tifosi granata!!!
Il calcio ha bisogno di favole, di valori, di attaccamento!!!
Il vile danaro che tutto muove ha distrutto troppe favole.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Novembre 2016)

Certo hanno giocato contro una no squadra.. ma oggi hanno fatto altra bellissima partita Barreca e Belotti, il primo benissimo in fase di spinta, il secondo una doppietta con tabù rigore finalmente sfatato.


----------



## pablog1585 (6 Novembre 2016)

Donnaruma

Zappacosta Romagnoli Rugani Florenzi

Verratti Locatelli Benassi

Pellegrini Diawara

Belotti 

la nazionale per il mondiale 2018

Barreca Calabria Mazzitelli come panchinari


----------



## miticotoro (6 Novembre 2016)

Ieri sera dopo la partita Torino-Cagliari, negli spogliatoi Barreca ha firmato con Cairo il rinnovo del contratto fino 2021.
Questa é una bella notizia per noi


----------



## miticotoro (6 Novembre 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Donnaruma
> 
> Zappacosta Romagnoli Rugani Florenzi
> 
> ...


Non dimenticatevi di Baselli, la cura di Miha sta iniziando a funzionare.
Vi ringrazio di averci dato Miha carico come una molla


----------



## koti (6 Novembre 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Donnaruma
> 
> Zappacosta Romagnoli Rugani Florenzi
> 
> ...


Diawara ha la cittadinanza italiana? Non mi pare.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Novembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Diawara ha la cittadinanza italiana? Non mi pare.



Sta per diventare cittadino italiano, e sarebbe un bene per la nostra nazionale.

Edit: Anzi no, Diawara è cittadino italiano e quindi convocabile. Oriundo o no, questo è forte forte.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Grande partita di Dioussè a Pescara, sempre meglio nella gestione del pallone, poi in copertura è una centrifuga, bene oggi anche Saponara.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Wow!! che gol di Caldara!! Seconda rete in serie A è questo ragazzo dimostra che non solo sa difendere benissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Wow!! che gol di Caldara!! Seconda rete in serie A è questo ragazzo dimostra che non solo sa difendere benissimo.



Se si concedesse spazio a questi ragazzi italiani anzichè a stranieri dal nome fico.... ma dal talento non superiore!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2016)

Giorni fa ho seguito il secondo tempo di ternana-benevento, posticipo della serie B. La partita non ha offerto grandi spunti se non per il gol dell'ingrato ex ceravolo.
A un certo punto della gara il tecnico della ternana ha messo in cabina di regia falletti. Qualcuno lo conosce ??
Mi ha molto colpito per la padronanza tecnica nella gestione della palla, per la visione di gioco nonchè per la velocità nell'eseguire la giocata. 
Uruguaiano , classe '92. 
Mi ha ricordato per certi versi pizarro per la padronanza nella gestione della palla. Ovviamente una partita non fa testo e ancor meno ,a maggior ragione, un pezzo di gara ma sto solo chiedendo lumi a qualcuno di voi se lo conosce per averlo seguito direttamente o o indirettamente. Visto che sul sito c'è gente che viene da tutta italia magari qualcuno di noi lo conosce per averlo seguito da vicino.
P.S. non lo sto assolutamente candidando per il milan. Lo preciso prima che qualcuno mi si scagli contro.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Grande partita di Dioussè a Pescara, sempre meglio nella gestione del pallone, poi in copertura è una centrifuga, bene oggi anche Saponara.



Questo ragazzo verrà fuori!!! Ne parlavo proprio in estate con prebozzio chiedendogli un parere tecnico.
Gioca la palla con coraggio e mai in modo banale con il suo sinistro pulito ed educato. Fisicamente è forte e potente.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Grande partita di Dioussè a Pescara, sempre meglio nella gestione del pallone, poi in copertura è una centrifuga, bene oggi anche Saponara.



Concordo e avrei voluto scrivere la stessa cosa. Trovavo esagerati gli elogi per questo ragazzo per quanto fatto lo scorso anno, però domenica mi ha colpito molto. Ha fatto una gran partita: tutte le azioni empolesi passavano da lui ed è riuscito spesso a eludere la pressione avversaria con un'ottima gestione del pallone. Spiace, piuttosto, che José Mauri non trovi posto.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Novembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giorni fa ho seguito il secondo tempo di ternana-benevento, posticipo della serie B. La partita non ha offerto grandi spunti se non per il gol dell'ingrato ex ceravolo.
> A un certo punto della gara il tecnico della ternana ha messo in cabina di regia falletti. Qualcuno lo conosce ??
> Mi ha molto colpito per la padronanza tecnica nella gestione della palla, per la visione di gioco nonchè per la velocità nell'eseguire la giocata.
> Uruguaiano , classe '92.
> ...



Ho visto anche io la partita in questione, ma sono riuscito a seguire solo il primo tempo purtroppo. Sono stato, invece, colpito da Ciciretti, ha fatto una gran bella cosa sul gol di Ceravolo. Somiglia molto a Politano, per restare in tema di giocatori sbocciati in B recentemente.
Su Falletti: mi stupisco che Carbone lo abbia proposto regista, ha sempre giocato da mezzapunta per sfruttare la sua progressione palla al piede e il suo dribbling, in questo è uno dei migliori in assoluto della categoria, e anche in A ne vedo pochi dribblare come lui. Vedere per credere: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN4XjWZaZvc

Comunque sì è un giocatore che non c'entra niente con la B.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Dicembre 2016)

Ciao raga, oggi solo in ottica Milan..

- Caldara, interessante vederlo in difficoltà, anche cosi è lui chi mi convince di più del Atalanta, è un difensore molto serio, 15 mln per lui sarebbe un grande investimento per il Milan.
- Conti, il nostro Calabria non e meno forte di lui.
- Barreca, oggi poteva fare meglio, lo vedo un po' in discesa rispetto a due mesi fa, resta cmq da seguire.
- Torreira, centrocampista di personalità molto sveglio, veloce, inteligente, e di grande tecnica, vale almeno per due Koziello, sarebbe perfetto per Montella.
- Kessiè, del Atalanta sembra di essere forse il ragazzo più pronto per una big ma non lo vedo adatto alla idea di Montella.
- Fofana, lo trovo molto discontinuo ma è un giocatore con un potenziale pazzesco, davero intrigante.. oggi ha fatto un gol capolavoro.
- Gagliardini, la sua principale qualità è che sa far correre la palla come dei grandi, inventa calcio in modo efficace e semplice, sopratutto per questo mi piace molto, metterlo nella rosa del Milan al posto di un Poli o Bertolacci sarebbe un uppgrade clamoroso.
- Perica, con Keita impossibile già nel mercato di gennaio io andrei a prendere questo ragazzo, per Montella sarebbe oro colato perche è uno che potrebbe far tirare il fiato senza problemi sia a Suso, Niang e anche Lapadula, ha una potenza incredibile, poi tecnica e tatticamente molto completo.


----------



## Alfabri (11 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ciao raga, oggi solo in ottica Milan..
> 
> - Caldara, interessante vederlo in difficoltà, anche cosi è lui chi mi convince di più del Atalanta, è un difensore molto serio, 15 mln per lui sarebbe un grande investimento per il Milan.
> - Conti, il nostro Calabria non e meno forte di lui.
> ...



Spunti molto interessanti, provo a dire la mia su alcuni:
-Caldara ha perso un brutto contrasto con Zapata che ha portato al primo gol dell'Udinese, poi con la stanchezza del secondo tempo il centrocampo ha perso un po' le distanze con la difesa, da lì il gol di Fofana (splendido), non ho visto altri grossi errori del nostro (che comunque fa un gran lavoro nel cercare l'anticipo partendo da una linea di difesa non eccessivamente alta. Mi piace parecchio nel complesso.
-Conti ha un vantaggio tattico rispetto a Calabria ed alla gran parte dei terzini della Serie A: pur non su un eccelsa base tecnica, ha un discreto dinamismo e soprattutto riesce ad attaccare indifferentemente il centro e il fondo del campo (sfruttando le sovrapposizioni del centrale destro), ampliando il ventaglio delle soluzioni offensive in un gioco "fascista" come quello di Gasperini. Sostanzialmente fa quello che potenzialmente potrebbe fare con continuità De Sciglio se non fosse (caratterialmente parlando) un mezzo giocatore.
-Barreca ha ancora qualche lacuna difensiva, specie nell'1 contro 1 (mentre fa davvero delle ottime diagonali), e difetta ancora un po' di personalità, ma è davvero un "pendolino" della fascia. Ottimo prospetto.
-Torreira, beh, non si può che sottoscrivere quello che dici. Da prendere ad occhi chiusi.
-Fofana ha fatto ottimi gol e secondo me ha reso molto di più di quanto almeno per ora vale. Sospendo il giudizio, non mi ha affatto entusiasmato, aldilà delle reti ovviamente.
-Gagliardini come sopra, devo rivederlo ma non sono convintissimo, sicuramente è sempre più nel vivo del gioco del succitato, si prende responsabilità importanti anche in fase di costruzione e per questo lo apprezzo già di più.
-Perica non ce lo vedo per niente confinato sulla fascia, ha il phisique du role del centravanti.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Dicembre 2016)

Un giocatore che ha fatto il salto di qualità e che consiglierei a tutte le big almeno come riserva è Castro, tecnica di base straordinaria e ha imparato a fare entrambe le fasi da mezzala. Unica pecca: è un po' troppo compassato, ma fosse anche rapido starebbe in qualche top club da qualche anno. Il buon [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] che ne pensa?


----------



## kolao95 (11 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ciao raga, oggi solo in ottica Milan..
> 
> - Caldara, interessante vederlo in difficoltà, anche cosi è lui chi mi convince di più del Atalanta, è un difensore molto serio, 15 mln per lui sarebbe un grande investimento per il Milan.
> - Conti, il nostro Calabria non e meno forte di lui.
> ...



Barreca sta deludendo anche me, ha dei limiti difensivi non di poco conto. Torreira potenzialmente fantastico, lo prenderei subito. Fofana deve imparare a gestirsi durante il match, ma anche lui ha delle potenzialità enormi. Ricorda vagamente Pogba nelle movenze..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Un giocatore che ha fatto il salto di qualità e che consiglierei a tutte le big almeno come riserva è Castro, tecnica di base straordinaria e ha imparato a fare entrambe le fasi da mezzala. Unica pecca: è un po' troppo compassato, ma fosse anche rapido starebbe in qualche top club da qualche anno. Il buon [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] che ne pensa?



Giocatore che seguo da anni, fin dai tempi di Maran al Catania, si era un po perso in serie B,
poi il Chievo ha avuto l'intelligenza di riportarlo in serie A grazie a Maran che lo conoscieva.

Che dire? corsa, buona tecnica e potenza fisica, io sinceramente non lo considero poi così lento,
come dici sarebbe una buona riserva in molte big, ammetto che dal Milan cinese mi spetto di più,
ma questo da le piste ai vari Honda, Sosa e Bertolacci ed è criminale per certi dirigenti calcistici non vederlo,
è chiaro che nel calcio qualcosa non torna... ormai i giocatori li gestiscono i procuratori non i DS.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Torreira potenzialmente fantastico, lo prenderei subito.



Io sapevo che Montella lo voleva già a gennaio scorso nella Samp, magari questa e la volta buona..




Alfabri ha scritto:


> Perica non ce lo vedo per niente confinato sulla fascia, ha il phisique du role del centravanti.



È un centravante di ruolo ma tattica e tecnicamente lo trovo molto completo per fare la fascia, poi velocità e sopratutto potenza di certo non gli manca, per me potrebbe fare un ruolo tattico alla Muller per fare un esempio, in questo Milan di Montella lo vedrei benissimo come prima variante sia per il ruolo di centravante ma anche per sostituire Suso e Niang, lo vedrei benissimo anche a partita in corso.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Gia calciomercato di gennaio per i "nostri" ragazzi..

Pronti 22 mln di E del Liverpool per Kessiè e 16 mln di E del Valencia di Prandelli per Torreira..


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Pellegrini, da prendere subito.


----------



## Luca_Taz (13 Dicembre 2016)

Quincy Promes al posto di niang


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Dicembre 2016)

Faccio il nome di un giovane che si stà mettendo in mostra in serie B,
Riccarso Orsolini, 19 anni
su di lui si dice che ci siano Juve, Napoli, Atalanta e che sia nei lista dei desideri di Montella...


----------



## ralf (17 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Faccio il nome di un giovane che si stà mettendo in mostra in serie B,
> Riccarso Orsolini, 19 anni
> su di lui si dice che ci siano Juve, Napoli, Atalanta e che sia nei lista dei desideri di Montella...



Visto lo scorso anno con l'Ascoli contro di noi al Viareggio, giocatore molto interessante e sottovalutato.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Dicembre 2016)

Pablo Betancour, agente del centrocampista in forza alla Sampdoria Lucas Torreira, ha parlato del suo assistito: "La Roma? Fino a questo momento non ci sono stati contatti. Sui giornali però ho letto dell'interesse da parte della Roma. È un giocatore molto duttile, di qualità e quantità. Bravo a giocare nelle due fasi. Ha solo 20 anni e in una squadra che gioca bene al calcio può dare molto".

Possibile l'addio già a gennaio?
"Noi non abbiamo rinnovato con la Sampdoria e l'obiettivo sarebbe quello di andare in un altro club".


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2017)

Non male Orsolini


----------



## Luca_Taz (9 Gennaio 2017)

piu lo vedo è piu sento ubriaco senza bere


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Gennaio 2017)

Ultimamente nella Samp ho notato Patrik Schick ragazzo ceco di 20 anni molto interessante..


----------



## ralf (14 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ultimamente nella Samp ho notato Patrik Schick ragazzo ceco di 20 anni molto interessante..



Se hai tempo guardati qualche partita del Caen e dimmi cosa ne pensi di Yann Karamoh.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2017)

Pilotano, Pellegrini


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Se hai tempo guardati qualche partita del Caen e dimmi cosa ne pensi di Yann Karamoh.



Sembra un ragazzo di grande potenziale, titolare con 18 anni in league 1 è già una cosa importante, lo trovo un po' simile a El Ghazi, in francia cmq quello che guardo parecchio è il Monaco, il motivo si chiama Thomas Lemar, un mancino tecnicamente s-tra-or-di-na-rio.

Parlando di ragazzini in questa giornata di serie A ho visto una partitona di Niccolò Barella del Cagliari.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ultimamente nella Samp ho notato Patrik Schick ragazzo ceco di 20 anni molto interessante..



Confermo, tanta roba.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Confermo, tanta roba.



C'ero prima io.


----------



## koti (20 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Praet, che qua veniva descritto come un mezzo fenomeno, vi sta piacendo?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma Praet, che qua veniva descritto come un mezzo fenomeno, vi sta piacendo?



Non sta facendo vedere nulla. Alvarez e Fernandes vanno meglio.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma Praet, che qua veniva descritto come un mezzo fenomeno, vi sta piacendo?



Migliora partita dopo partita, c'e un lavoro tattico molto interessante che sta facendo Giampaolo con lui, perche poi tecnicamente e molto completo, la sua vera dimensione in serie A la vedremo la prossima stagione.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma Praet, che qua veniva descritto come un mezzo fenomeno, vi sta piacendo?



Tatticamente è migliorato tanto: va in pressing sul terzino a inizio azione come vuole Giampaolo, fa le scalate sempre con i tempi giusti, ci mette sempre molto impegno, tant'è che ultimamente sta insidiando sia Linetty che Barreto per giocare mezzala, tecnicamente anche è bravino, ma nulla di più: lo vedo troppo spesso compassato con la palla tra i piedi, onestamente non mi sembra che possa diventare quel giocatore che qua si diceva. Comunque sia per dare un giudizio finale sia su lui che su Linetty aspetterei il prossimo anno.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque un centrocampista davvero interessante è Jankto dell'Udinese (21 anni compiuti ieri), che per me è la fotocopia di Zielinski: giocatore rapido nelle transizioni, ottima tecnica di base (non ai livelli del napoletano per ora), tanta corsa e inserimenti. Mi colpì lo scorso anno in B con l'Ascoli, dove faceva l'esterno alto in una difesa a 5, Del Neri ci ha messo poco a promuoverlo titolare. Mirabelli ci faccia un pensierino. [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1811]ralf[/MENTION] [MENTION=1876]koti[/MENTION] che ne pensate?


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma Praet, che qua veniva descritto come un mezzo fenomeno, vi sta piacendo?



per ora una solona

Ah raga per quel pochissimo che si è visto mi ha impressionato Lo Faso


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque un centrocampista davvero interessante è Jankto dell'Udinese (21 anni compiuti ieri), che per me è la fotocopia di Zielinski: giocatore rapido nelle transizioni, ottima tecnica di base (non ai livelli del napoletano per ora), tanta corsa e inserimenti. Mi colpì lo scorso anno in B con l'Ascoli, dove faceva l'esterno alto in una difesa a 5, Del Neri ci ha messo poco a promuoverlo titolare. Mirabelli ci faccia un pensierino. [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1811]ralf[/MENTION] [MENTION=1876]koti[/MENTION] che ne pensate?



E' bravo, però deve ancora farsi. E' meno pronto al momento del Zielinski dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque un centrocampista davvero interessante è Jankto dell'Udinese (21 anni compiuti ieri), che per me è la fotocopia di Zielinski: giocatore rapido nelle transizioni, ottima tecnica di base (non ai livelli del napoletano per ora), tanta corsa e inserimenti. Mi colpì lo scorso anno in B con l'Ascoli, dove faceva l'esterno alto in una difesa a 5, Del Neri ci ha messo poco a promuoverlo titolare. Mirabelli ci faccia un pensierino. [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1811]ralf[/MENTION] [MENTION=1876]koti[/MENTION] che ne pensate?



Bel giocatore! Lo ho visto contro l'in**r e sono davero impressionato, solo 21 anni ma con grande personalità, sembra el fratello di Kucka ma con più qualità e mancino, da seguire con molta attenzione.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ah raga per quel pochissimo che si è visto mi ha impressionato Lo Faso



Io questo ragazzo lo prenderei SUBITO, tecnicamente il più forte della sua categoria, 8-10 mln sarebbe un grandissimo investimento per lui e prima che lo prenda il Torino o Genoa di turno, esploda e costi 100 mln E come Belotti..

Ci vuole programmazione raga.. abbiamo già perso malamente ragazzi come Caldara uff uno che da noi sarebbe oro.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' bravo, però deve ancora farsi. E' meno pronto al momento del Zielinski dell'anno scorso.



Sicuramente. Va pure detto che, però, Zielinski a 21 anni era una riserva nell'Empoli, poi lo scorso anno con la dipartita di Vecino è diventato titolare.


----------



## Alfabri (20 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Va pure detto che, però, Zielinski a 21 anni era una riserva nell'Empoli, poi lo scorso anno con la dipartita di Vecino è diventato titolare.



Mi sbilancio dicendo che da qui a fine anno vedremo grosse squadre farsi avanti per Jankto. Per me può diventare anche più forte di Zielinski.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Va pure detto che, però, Zielinski a 21 anni era una riserva nell'Empoli, poi lo scorso anno con la dipartita di Vecino è diventato titolare.



Zielinski è di un'altra categoria imho. Piuttosto prendo Pellegrini se devo fare una scommessa giovane a prezzi contenuti, ancora per poco.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Zielinski è di un'altra categoria imho. Piuttosto prendo Pellegrini se devo fare una scommessa giovane a prezzi contenuti, ancora per poco.



Anche a me piace Pellegrini, diciamo che sono diversi e complementari: l'italiano giocatore di qualità, l'altro più di corsa.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Zielinski è di un'altra categoria imho. Piuttosto prendo Pellegrini se devo fare una scommessa giovane a prezzi contenuti, ancora per poco.



Anche a me piace Pellegrini, diciamo che sono diversi e complementari: l'italiano giocatore di qualità, l'altro più di corsa.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2017)

Io invece farei carte false per Milinkovic-Savic...mamma mia quant'è cresciuto.


----------



## Alfabri (20 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Anche a me piace Pellegrini, diciamo che sono diversi e complementari: l'italiano giocatore di qualità, l'altro più di corsa.



Ineccepibile. Secondo me però Jankto farà la differenza dal punto di vista realizzativo nelle squadre in cui giocherà.


----------



## ralf (20 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque un centrocampista davvero interessante è Jankto dell'Udinese (21 anni compiuti ieri), che per me è la fotocopia di Zielinski: giocatore rapido nelle transizioni, ottima tecnica di base (non ai livelli del napoletano per ora), tanta corsa e inserimenti. Mi colpì lo scorso anno in B con l'Ascoli, dove faceva l'esterno alto in una difesa a 5, Del Neri ci ha messo poco a promuoverlo titolare. Mirabelli ci faccia un pensierino. [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1811]ralf[/MENTION] [MENTION=1876]koti[/MENTION] che ne pensate?


Sinceramente l'ho visto troppo poco per poterlo giudicare, con la Roma ha fatto una partitona.


----------



## koti (20 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Sinceramente l'ho visto troppo poco per poterlo giudicare*, con la Roma ha fatto una partitona.


idem


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

Wow! Vedere un esordio cosi importante di un ragazzino di solo 17 anni non accade tutti i giorni.. una prova quasi perfetta, per fare un dribbling da ultimo uomo su Muriel ad un quarto d'ora dalla fine ci vuole una personalità che hanno in pochi a quest'età.

Complimenti Alessandro Bastoni e in boca al lupo che adesso arriva il difficile.

Data di nascita:	13/apr/1999
Luogo di nascita:	Casalmaggiore, Italia
Età:	17
Altezza:	1,90m
Nazionalità:	Italia 
Posizione:	Difensore centrale
Piede:	sinistro
Squadra: Atalanta
Idolo: Paolo Maldini
Tifo: AC Milan


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2017)

Credo che gli unici veri talenti di un certo livello visti finora sono Kessie, Fofana, Gagliardini, Pellegrini, Donnarumma, Chiesa e Locatelli. In parte anche Kurtic ma non so quanti anni ha.
Vi dò un nome: SAMIR dell'Udinese. Tenetelo d'occhio.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Credo che gli unici veri talenti di un certo livello visti finora sono Kessie, Fofana, Gagliardini, Pellegrini, Donnarumma, Chiesa e Locatelli. In parte anche Kurtic ma non so quanti anni ha.
> Vi dò un nome: SAMIR dell'Udinese. Tenetelo d'occhio.



Personalmente Conti dell'Atalanta lo aggiungerei, mi sembra davvero interessante, così come Spinazzola.

Ah dimenticavo, Milinkovic- Savic della Lazio.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Credo che gli unici veri talenti di un certo livello visti finora sono Kessie, Fofana, Gagliardini, Pellegrini, Donnarumma, Chiesa e Locatelli. In parte anche Kurtic ma non so quanti anni ha.
> Vi dò un nome: SAMIR dell'Udinese. Tenetelo d'occhio.


Romagnoli?
Samir è interessante, gioca da 'terzino bloccato' per coprire il lavoro che non fa Thereau in fase difensiva, ha anche una buona tecnica. Invece Kurtic ha 28 anni e se non avesse la forza fisica giocherebbe in Lega Pro.
Comunque negli ultimi anni stanno venendo fuori davvero tanti centrocampisti interessanti, ne prendessimo uno..


----------



## ralf (28 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=2413]MarcoMilanista[/MENTION] Jonathan Tah ultimante ne sta combinando una peggio di Bertoldo, ora capisco perchè il Bayern ha preferito Sule a lui.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2413]MarcoMilanista[/MENTION] Jonathan Tah ultimante ne sta combinando una peggio di Bertoldo, ora capisco perchè il Bayern ha preferito Sule a lui.



È da un pò che non vedo il Bayer giocare, quindi non so, come sta andando il loro terzino destro?


----------



## ralf (29 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> È da un pò che non vedo il Bayer giocare, quindi non so, come sta andando il loro terzino destro?



Henrichs invece migliora di partita in partita, my 2 cents che a giugno va al Bayern a sostituire Lahm.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Henrichs invece migliora di partita in partita, my 2 cents che a giugno va al Bayern a sostituire Lahm.



Sono contento per lui. Si merita un opportunità al Bayern.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma del controllo con cui Schick salta De Rossi sul gol ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma del controllo con cui Schick salta De Rossi sul gol ne vogliamo parlare?



Shick è fortissimo


----------



## Alfabri (29 Gennaio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Shick è fortissimo



Quotono, non ho visto il gol oggi, ma lo sto tenendo d'occhio. Un pensierino sarebbe da farcelo ora che vale poco o nulla.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Credo che gli unici veri talenti di un certo livello visti finora sono Kessie, Fofana, Gagliardini, Pellegrini, Donnarumma, Chiesa e Locatelli. In parte anche Kurtic ma non so quanti anni ha.
> Vi dò un nome: SAMIR dell'Udinese. Tenetelo d'occhio.



ovviamente dimenticavo Simeone, che per me diventerà un top player


----------



## ralf (31 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Personalmente Conti dell'Atalanta lo aggiungerei, mi sembra davvero interessante, così come Spinazzola.
> 
> Ah dimenticavo, Milinkovic- Savic della Lazio.



Piuttosto, del Sub20 hai visto qualcosa??


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Piuttosto, del Sub20 hai visto qualcosa??



No niente purtroppo.
Comunque c'è un giocatore da monitorare assolutamente: Ciciretti del Benevento. Molto molto interessante. 
Velocità, dribbling, grande tecnica. Bassino ma corre come un matto, fa l'ala destra. L'ho visto più di una volta e mi sta stupendo. Se non sbaglio c'è il Napoli su di lui..


----------



## kolao95 (3 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No niente purtroppo.
> Comunque c'è un giocatore da monitorare assolutamente: Ciciretti del Benevento. Molto molto interessante.
> Velocità, dribbling, grande tecnica. Bassino ma corre come un matto, fa l'ala destra. L'ho visto più di una volta e mi sta stupendo. Se non sbaglio c'è il Napoli su di lui..



Ciciretti ha gran tecnica e rapidità e sicuramente meriterebbe la massima categoria, ma non mi pare assolutamente un giocatore da grande squadra sinceramente. Poi ha appena compiuto 26 anni, non è giovanissimo. Per esempio l'altro mancino che sta incantando benevento, Falco, secondo me gli è superiore, proprio stasera ha fatto ammattire il centrocampo del Verona.
Del Benevento altre volte mi aveva impressionato il terzino sinistro Pezzi, ha una tecnica fuori dal comune per essere un terzino da B, pure lui però non è più giovanissimo.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ciciretti ha gran tecnica e rapidità e sicuramente meriterebbe la massima categoria, ma non mi pare assolutamente un giocatore da grande squadra sinceramente. Poi ha appena compiuto 26 anni, non è giovanissimo. Per esempio l'altro mancino che sta incantando benevento, Falco, secondo me gli è superiore, proprio stasera ha fatto ammattire il centrocampo del Verona.
> Del Benevento altre volte mi aveva impressionato il terzino sinistro Pezzi, ha una tecnica fuori dal comune per essere un terzino da B, pure lui però non è più giovanissimo.



ha 23 anni compiuti da pochissimo ciciretti ed è nettamente meritevole di giocare in serie A, imho lo prenderei in ogni caso. Ha estro, tecnica, velocità, dribbling.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Febbraio 2017)

Falco ha 26 anni ed è quello meno dotato.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ha 23 anni compiuti da pochissimo ciciretti ed è nettamente meritevole di giocare in serie A, imho lo prenderei in ogni caso. Ha estro, tecnica, velocità, dribbling.



Sull'età hai ragione, mi ha confuso il commentatore della partita di stasera che ha detto che Ciciretti ha compiuto da poco 26 anni. Comunque sia restando sul piano tecnico: se non hai fisico, e Ciciretti non lo ha, devi avere una rapidità fuori dal comune per svoltare e arrivare a una grande squadra, non vedo in Ciciretti ció. Ti faccio l'esempio di un giocatore simile a lui: lo scorso anno Ricci al Crotone faceva vedere grandi cose, in A al Sassuolo non struscia una palla ed è sempre per terra a ogni contrasto. 
Su Falco meno dotato non concordo per nulla.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sull'età hai ragione, mi ha confuso il commentatore della partita di stasera che ha detto che Ciciretti ha compiuto da poco 26 anni. Comunque sia restando sul piano tecnico: se non hai fisico, e Ciciretti non lo ha, devi avere una rapidità fuori dal comune per svoltare e arrivare a una grande squadra, non vedo in Ciciretti ció. Ti faccio l'esempio di un giocatore simile a lui: lo scorso anno Ricci al Crotone faceva vedere grandi cose, in A al Sassuolo non struscia una palla ed è sempre per terra a ogni contrasto.
> Su Falco meno dotato non concordo per nulla.



La velocità ce l'ha, ma soprattutto quello per cui stupisce è il gran controllo palla e il dribblinh. Su falco, come dicevi tu prima ha 26 anni, non più giovanissimo ma non dico che è scarso, anzi; però il numero 10 del Benevento mi sembra gli sia nettamente superiore. In ogni caso su Ciciretti c'è il napoli...qualcosa vorrà dire.
Comunque Suso, per dire, non è un fulmine di guerra, e con questo non sto paragonando i due, semplicemente il teorema: poco fisico-super velocità altrimenti non sfondi, viene sfatato.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque Ciciretti ha il contratto in scadenza a giugno 2017, chi lo prende a 0 fa un grandissimo affare.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> La velocità ce l'ha, ma soprattutto quello per cui stupisce è il gran controllo palla e il dribblinh. Su falco, come dicevi tu prima ha 26 anni, non più giovanissimo ma non dico che è scarso, anzi; però il numero 10 del Benevento mi sembra gli sia nettamente superiore. In ogni caso su Ciciretti c'è il napoli...qualcosa vorrà dire.
> Comunque Suso, per dire, non è un fulmine di guerra, e con questo non sto paragonando i due, semplicemente il teorema: poco fisico-super velocità altrimenti non sfondi, viene sfatato.



Attenzione peró, c'è la velocità nello scatto, e Suso non è un fulmine in questo aspetto, e la velocità d'esecuzione con la palla tra i piedi, su questo lo spagnolo ha pochi rivali in A, pur non essendo velocissimo appunto come abbiamo detto. Un altro esempio sono Bonaventura e Perotti: non veloci entrambi, ma con la palla tra i piedi ti saltano nove volte su dieci.
Su Ciciretti comunque vedremo che combinerà qualora dovesse fare il salto di categoria. Ripeto: in A puó starci benissimo, ma non lo vedo da top team..


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

E pure ieri il ragazzotto che ho in avatar entra e in mezz'ora ribaltano la partita, con lui che segna il 2-1 e propizia l'autorete del 3-1


----------



## koti (13 Febbraio 2017)

Abbastanza anonima la prima da titolare con il Crotone per Cristiano Ronaldo Pjaca. Sarei curioso di vederlo giocare con continuità ma in questa Juve è dura.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2017)

Ma questo emerson palmieri vi pare tanto inferiore ad alex sandro??? C'è sicuramente da lavorare sulla fase difensiva ma dalla metà campo in su il giallorosso mi pare sia superiore al bianconero. Laddove quest'ultimo lavora sopratutto di fisico e di potenza emerson palla al piede punta l'uomo come fosse un'ala e salta spesso il difensore prendendo sia la traccia interna che esterna del campo.
Tre anni più piccolo il giocatore della roma , prestito con riscatto fissato a ..... 2 milioni!!!!
Grande operazione.
L'ex porto, giusto per fare un paragone, è costato 26mln!!!!
Lungimiranza!!!


----------



## Alfabri (17 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma questo emerson palmieri vi pare tanto inferiore ad alex sandro??? C'è sicuramente da lavorare sulla fase difensiva ma dalla metà campo in su il giallorosso mi pare sia superiore al bianconero. Laddove quest'ultimo lavora sopratutto di fisico e di potenza emerson palla al piede punta l'uomo come fosse un'ala e salta spesso il difensore prendendo sia la traccia interna che esterna del campo.
> Tre anni più piccolo il giocatore della roma , prestito con riscatto fissato a ..... 2 milioni!!!!
> Grande operazione.
> L'ex porto, giusto per fare un paragone, è costato 26mln!!!!
> Lungimiranza!!!



Ahahah no dai non ti rispondo ora, ne riparliamo appena questo ritorna in un campionato più confacente alle sue qualità... Tipo Cina o MLS... Hai paragonato due calciatori che vivono su galassie calcistiche distanti qualche migliaio di parsec. Però ripeto, ne riparleremo quando non farà la partita della vita


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ahahah no dai non ti rispondo ora, ne riparliamo appena questo ritorna in un campionato più confacente alle sue qualità... Tipo Cina o MLS... Hai paragonato due calciatori che vivono su galassie calcistiche distanti qualche migliaio di parsec. Però ripeto, ne riparleremo quando non farà la partita della vita



Non mi riferisco solo alla partita di ieri ma alle ultime recenti.
Ovviamente mi sono spinto in là col giudizio ma lo scopo della discussione e del tema trattato è appunto 'arrivare prima' perchè col senno del poi è tutto semplice.
Si sta 'giocando' a fare gli osservatori....
Ti lancio anche io la sfida allora  Ci rivediamo/sentiamo tra qualche partita e non in un campionato di basso livello ma nel nostro.


----------



## Alfabri (17 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi riferisco solo alla partita di ieri ma alle ultime recenti.
> Ovviamente mi sono spinto in là col giudizio ma lo scopo della discussione e del tema trattato è appunto 'arrivare prima' perchè col senno del poi è tutto semplice.
> Si sta 'giocando' a fare gli osservatori....
> Ti lancio anche io la sfida allora  Ci rivediamo/sentiamo tra qualche partita e non in un campionato di basso livello ma nel nostro.



D'accordo!


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Febbraio 2017)

Curioso di vedere in una partita proibitiva come la trasferta di Roma il giovane playmaker del Torino Lukic.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Attenzione peró, c'è la velocità nello scatto, e Suso non è un fulmine in questo aspetto, e la velocità d'esecuzione con la palla tra i piedi, su questo lo spagnolo ha pochi rivali in A, pur non essendo velocissimo appunto come abbiamo detto. Un altro esempio sono Bonaventura e Perotti: non veloci entrambi, ma con la palla tra i piedi ti saltano nove volte su dieci.
> Su Ciciretti comunque vedremo che combinerà qualora dovesse fare il salto di categoria. Ripeto: in A puó starci benissimo, ma non lo vedo da top team..



Suso non mi da una sensazione di lentezza...
certo che se si paragona a Niang o Deu... ma sono proprio giocatori con caratteristiche diverse.

Suso è un rifinitore, deve essere veloce di testa e giocata, non corsa.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Suso non mi da una sensazione di lentezza...
> certo che se si paragona a Niang o Deu... ma sono proprio giocatori con caratteristiche diverse.
> 
> Suso è un rifinitore, deve essere veloce di testa e giocata, non corsa.



Ma infatti Suso non lo chiamai in causa io


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Suso non mi da una sensazione di lentezza...
> certo che se si paragona a Niang o Deu... ma sono proprio giocatori con caratteristiche diverse.
> 
> Suso è un rifinitore, deve essere veloce di testa e giocata, non corsa.



Con la palla però è svelto eh, più di quanto lo sia senza.
E' una caratteristica dei giocatori tecnici : palla al piede sono più veloci che senza, per paradossale che possa sembrare. 
Perotti non è un fulmine di guerra , ad esempio, ma palla al piede sguscia come un'anguilla e ti lascia sempre dietro. Sono bravissimi a tagliare la linea di corsa e tagliano fuori il difendente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con la palla però è svelto eh, più di quanto lo sia senza.
> E' una caratteristica dei giocatori tecnici : palla al piede sono più veloci che senza, per paradossale che possa sembrare.
> Perotti non è un fulmine di guerra , ad esempio, ma palla al piede sguscia come un'anguilla e ti lascia sempre dietro. Sono bravissimi a tagliare la linea di corsa e tagliano fuori il difendente.



concordo,
tutt'altra impressione invece ho sempre avuto da Honda.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2017)

Nel frattempo che noi siamo nel circo delle caparre l'in**r sta bloccando il difensore classe '99 dell'Atalanta Alessandro Bastoni, con una formula simile a quella che ha permesso alla Juventus di mettere le mani su Caldara.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque un centrocampista davvero interessante è Jankto dell'Udinese (21 anni compiuti ieri), che per me è la fotocopia di Zielinski: giocatore rapido nelle transizioni, ottima tecnica di base (non ai livelli del napoletano per ora), tanta corsa e inserimenti. Mi colpì lo scorso anno in B con l'Ascoli, dove faceva l'esterno alto in una difesa a 5, Del Neri ci ha messo poco a promuoverlo titolare. Mirabelli ci faccia un pensierino. [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1811]ralf[/MENTION] [MENTION=1876]koti[/MENTION] che ne pensate?



E' definitivamente sbocciato.


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' definitivamente sbocciato.


Ieri c'erano scout dell'Arsenal a vederlo.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Aprile 2017)

Squadra di rivelazioni dopo la 30ma..

Conti, Caldara, Skriniar, Spinazzola
Milinkovic-savic, Torreira, Jankto
Chiesa, Petagna e Schick

Tutti ragazzi che alla prima del campionato avevano una valutazione molto inferiore.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Aprile 2017)

Nella Samp comunque, dopo un inizio tremendo, si sta mettendo in buonissima luce Skriniar, ieri ha completamente annullato Icardi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2017)

Che bomba Jankto


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nella Samp comunque, dopo un inizio tremendo, si sta mettendo in buonissima luce Skriniar, ieri ha completamente annullato Icardi.



C'e pure gente della Samp che lo paragona a Romagnoli, costato solo 1 mln di euri in estate questo gigante mancino di nome Milan, 188 cm e solo 22 anni, sicuramente un profillo molto interessante.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Maggio 2017)

Lucas Martinez Quarta, difensore centrale argentino di 184 cm, 20 anni è già titolare nel River Plate, tatticamente inteligente, molto interessante nel marcare a uomo e sopratutto bravo nella fase di impostazione.


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2017)

Segnalo due appuntamenti importanti:

Europei Under 17 in Croazia dal 3 al 19 maggio.







Mondiali Under 20 in Corea del Sud dal 20 maggio all'11 giugno 2017.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2017)

Qualcuno di voi ha visto qualche volta Dall'Orco?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi ha visto qualche volta Dall'Orco?



Ma quello del Sassuolo ? D*e*ll'Orco ?


----------



## ralf (4 Maggio 2017)

Iniziati gli Europei, gran goal di Kean.


----------



## ralf (7 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Lucas Martinez Quarta, difensore centrale argentino di 184 cm, 20 anni è già titolare nel River Plate, tatticamente inteligente, molto interessante nel marcare a uomo e sopratutto bravo nella fase di impostazione.



Dai un'occhiata a Juan Foyth dell'Estudiantes, in Argentina lo paragonano a Sergio Ramos.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Dai un'occhiata a Juan Foyth dell'Estudiantes, in Argentina lo paragonano a Sergio Ramos.



Lo conozco benissimo, molto acerbo ma anche molto potente è con ottima tecnica, già nazionale argentino u-21, n argentina dicono sia vicino al Lille.

Stesso ruolo più meno stesso profilo quello che ho visto entrare oggi nel Atalanta è Alessandro Bastoni, guarda che per me quel ragazzo la prossima stagiona costera più di Caldara.


----------



## ralf (8 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Lo conozco benissimo, molto acerbo ma anche molto potente è con ottima tecnica, già nazionale argentino u-21, n argentina dicono sia vicino al Lille.
> 
> Stesso ruolo più meno stesso profilo quello che ho visto entrare oggi nel Atalanta è Alessandro Bastoni, guarda che per me quel ragazzo la prossima stagiona costera più di Caldara.



Si Bastoni lo conosco molto bene, piuttosto c'è da aprire un thread su Lautaro Martinez .


----------



## kolao95 (9 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi ha visto qualche volta Dall'Orco?



Se ne parlava molto bene già lo scorso anno a Novara, quest'anno pian piano è entrato nelle rotazioni con Peluso e ha già un rendimento migliore dell'ex Juve che sta in A da quasi dieci anni. Difensivamente soprattutto mi pare abbastanza pronto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma quello del Sassuolo ? D*e*ll'Orco ?



Eh dai pignolo non lo conosco ho chiesto apposta


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se ne parlava molto bene già lo scorso anno a Novara, quest'anno pian piano è entrato nelle rotazioni con Peluso e ha già un rendimento migliore dell'ex Juve che sta in A da quasi dieci anni. Difensivamente soprattutto mi pare abbastanza pronto.





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh dai pignolo non lo conosco ho chiesto apposta



Mi pare più promettente Dimarco onestamente. Deve difendere meglio ma attacca bene.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi pare più promettente Dimarco onestamente. Deve difendere meglio ma attacca bene.



Di Marco ha un mancino fantastico, ma non è pronto dai, spero che l'Inter lo presti il prossimo anno a qualche squadretta che possa lanciarlo titolare da subito.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Maggio 2017)

Seconda doppietta consecutiva per Vido con la maglia del Cittadella!


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Maggio 2017)

Driussi "la esta rompiendo" en argentina, ieri rete decisivo nel clasico contro Boca nella Bombonera, già 18 reti innquesta stagione, nulla male per una seconda punta di quella qualità tecnica.


----------



## ralf (19 Maggio 2017)

Domani iniziano i Mondiali Under 20 in Corea del Sud, tra i convocati dell'Italia ci sono anche i nostro Vido e Plizzari. 

Le mie favorite per la vittoria finale sono la Francia e l'Argentina. Argentina che però sarà priva di Barco, che avrebbe dato sicuramete più qualità li davanti.

1. Franco PETROLI (Portiere, River Plate)
2. *Juan FOYTH *(Difensore, Estudiantes)
3. Milton VALENZUELA Difensore (Newell’s Old Boys)
4. Gonzalo MONTIEL (Difensore, River Plate)
5. *Santiago ASCACIBAR* (Centrocampista, Estudiantes)
6. Marcos SENESI (Centrocampista, San Lorenzo)
7. Marcelo TORRES (Attaccante, Boca Juniors)
8. Exequiel PALACIOS (Centrocampista, River Plate)
9. *Lautaro MARTINEZ* (Attaccante, Racing Club)
10. Tomas CONECHNY (Attaccante, San Lorenzo)
11. *Brian MANSILLA *(Attaccante, Racing Club)
12. Manuel ROFFO (Portiere, Boca Juniors)
13. Leonel MOSEVICH (Difensore, Argentinos Juniors)
14. Lisandro MARTINEZ (Difensore, Newell’s Old Boys)
15. Santiago COLOMBATTO (Centrocampista, Trapani Calcio)
16. Lucas RODRIGUEZ (Centrocampista, Estudiantes)
17. Tomas BELMONTE (Centrocampista, Lanus)
18. Ezequiel PONCE (Attaccante, Granada)
19. Matias ZARACHO (Centrocampista, Racing Club)
20. Ignacio MENDEZ (Centrocampista, Argentinos Juniors)
21. Marcelo MINO (Portiere, Rosario Central)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Maggio 2017)

Ho visto la partita Argentina vs Inghilterra. Colombatto conferma le buone impressioni che ho avuto su di lui quando l'avevo visto muovere i primi passi in B con il Cagliari. Mi sembra pronto per giocare in A, non da titolare fisso ma credo/spero giocherà abbastanza.

A me sembra un giocatore che può diventare simile al Badelj di adesso.


----------



## ralf (20 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho visto la partita Argentina vs Inghilterra. Colombatto conferma le buone impressioni che ho avuto su di lui quando l'avevo visto muovere i primi passi in B con il Cagliari. Mi sembra pronto per giocare in A, non da titolare fisso ma credo/spero giocherà abbastanza.
> 
> A me sembra un giocatore che può diventare simile al Badelj di adesso.



Nel Giappone c'è Kubo del Barca.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Nel Giappone c'è Kubo del Barca.



Anche nella Corea del Sud c'è Lee Seung-woo del Barca (che sta facendo la diffrenza)


----------



## ralf (20 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche nella Corea del Sud c'è Lee Seung-woo del Barca (che sta facendo la diffrenza)



Si ho visto, cmq quasi tutti i giocatori più interessanti sono già di Real, Barca o qualche inglese.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Domani iniziano i Mondiali Under 20 in Corea del Sud, tra i convocati dell'Italia ci sono anche i nostro Vido e Plizzari.
> 
> Le mie favorite per la vittoria finale sono la Francia e l'Argentina. Argentina che però sarà priva di Barco, che avrebbe dato sicuramete più qualità li davanti.
> 
> ...



Hanno già perso 0 a 3 contro la Inghilterra, questa volta non vedo bene la Argentina, tranne i ragazzi di Estudiantes è una squadra povera di qualità, favoriti per me Senegal, Uruguai, Francia, Portugal e Messico, altri come korea e la venezuela possono essere la sorpresa.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Maggio 2017)

La Corea del Sud ha un attacco veramente molto forte, un buon centrocampo...ma il problema rimane sempre lo stesso: la difesa.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Maggio 2017)

Raga, in questo momento Driussi è il miglior giocatore di sudamerica è gioca nel River Plate squadra più forte del continente.. 21 anni 180 cm passaporto italiano e una modica clausola di 13,5 mln di E..

Mirabelli lo conosce benissimo e non so cosa sia aspettando..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Maggio 2017)

Argentina fuori dal mondiale, Corea del Sud avanti. 







Particolare l'esultanza di Paik Sueng-ho che mima un biglietto estratto, in riferimento a Maradona (vedere immagine sopra)

L'Argentina non ha demeritato...però ecco...loro non hanno Lee Seung-woo nella propria squadra, una forte coppia di centrocampisti centrali però nessuno che ti fa la differenza la davanti....e la difesa...che dire della difesa.


----------



## ralf (23 Maggio 2017)

Che delusione l'Argentina, ora devono stravincere contro la Guinea per sperare di passare.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Che delusione l'Argentina, ora devono stravincere contro la Guinea per sperare di passare.



la vedo complicata....


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> la vedo complicata....



Possono ancora passare come miglior terza, ma devono battere con molti goal la Guinea.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Possono ancora passare come miglior terza, ma devono battere con molti goal la Guinea.



Come ha giocato Vido con l'uruguay ?


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come ha giocato Vido con l'uruguay ?



È stato il peggiore insieme all'altro milanista Pessina, Plizzari invece era in panchina.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> È stato il peggiore insiema all'altro milanista Pessina, Plizzari invece era in panchina.



Orsolini e Mandragora ?


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Orsolini e Mandragora ?



Mah niente di che.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Possono ancora passare come miglior terza, ma devono battere con molti goal la Guinea.



Hanno una differenza reti di meno 4. Solo per essere a 0 devono farne quattro senza subirne. 

Secondo me le terze qualificate avranno tutte una migliore differenza reti di loro.


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

Top 11 degli Europei Under17 secondo Football scout:







Jadon Sancho del City, eletto miglior giocatore del torneo.


> streamable.com/fto7h


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2017)

Ieri ero curioso di vedere Maggiore dello Spezia, centrocampista classe '98 di cui si parla benissimo, ma è stato tra i peggiori in campo, molto molto confusionario. Qualcuno di voi lo ha visto altre volte?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Maggio 2017)

Bel biscotto vergnognoso tra Italia e Giappone ai mondiali under 20. Passano entrambe e ora l'Argentina può al massimo sperare di essere la quarta e ultima terza che passa.


----------



## ralf (27 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Bel biscotto vergnognoso tra Italia e Giappone ai mondiali under 20. Passano entrambe e ora l'Argentina può al massimo sperare di essere la quarta e ultima terza che passa.



Molto interessante Doan del Giappone, tra l'altro pare interessi all'Ajax.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Molto interessante Doan del Giappone, tra l'altro pare interessi all'Ajax.



Interessante si, lo vedo simile a Kwon per certi aspetti e mi sta già molto simpatico per questo. Però va valutato in un contesto più serio, mica in una partita dove nessuno si voleva fare male (nel senso di andare fuori)


----------



## ralf (27 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Interessante si, lo vedo simile a Kwon per certi aspetti e mi sta già molto simpatico per questo. Però va valutato in un contesto più serio, mica in una partita dove nessuno si voleva fare male (nel senso di andare fuori)



I vari siti di scouting lo danno come miglior 98 asiatico, eletto miglior giocatore dei campionati asiatici u19 2016 e miglior giovane d'asia nell'anno 2016.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> I vari siti di scouting lo danno come miglior 98 asiatico, eletto miglior giocatore dei campionati asiatici u19 2016 e miglior giovane d'asia nell'anno 2016.



Non saprei dire miglior 98 asiatico visto che c'è un certo Lee Seung-woo, ma di sicuro è un prospetto interessante.


----------



## ralf (28 Maggio 2017)

Ecco gli accoppiamenti per gli ottavi: Italia vs Francia


----------



## ralf (28 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non saprei dire miglior 98 asiatico visto che c'è un certo Lee Seung-woo, ma di sicuro è un prospetto interessante.


Hai visto che goal ha fatto Allan Saint-Maximin del Monaco?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Hai visto che goal ha fatto Allan Saint-Maximin del Monaco?



Lui ha giocato già nei campionati maggiori, contro dei ragazzini (scarsi) neozelandesi non c'è partita. 

Comunque bel gol.


----------



## ralf (28 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Lui ha giocato già nei campionati maggiori, contro dei ragazzini (scarsi) neozelandesi non c'è partita.
> 
> Comunque bel gol.



Si quello si, col Bastia quest'anno ha fatto una stagione pazzesca.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si quello si, col Bastia quest'anno ha fatto una stagione pazzesca.



Pazzesca non saprei visto che a livello di numeri non ha grandi stats però è l'unico che é riuscito ad emergere in un contesto mediocre, con il Bastia che era una squadra di ligue 2 capitata per sbaglio in L1. Da vedere in squadre di un livello superiore e dove non può fare il gallo nel pollaio.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Maggio 2017)

La Corea del Sud dimostra ancora una volta come senza buoni terzini non si va da nessuna parte. 1-3 contro il Portogallo e fuori, incredibile.


----------



## ralf (30 Maggio 2017)

Top 11 della fase a gironi secondo Football Scout.


----------



## juventino (5 Giugno 2017)

Più guardo l'Italia giocare è più mi chiedo cosa avrebbero Sturaro e Rincon in più a Vitale ed Orsolini per stare alla Juve.


----------



## ralf (11 Giugno 2017)

Plizzari in azione vs Uruguay


```
streamable.com/iiqnc
```


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Più guardo l'Italia giocare è più mi chiedo cosa avrebbero Sturaro e Rincon in più a Vitale ed Orsolini per stare alla Juve.



Gli anni .
E' il dramma del calcio italiano ma forse non solo del calcio.
Negli altri paesi i bravi giocano.


----------



## ralf (14 Giugno 2017)

Top 11 del Mondiale Under 20 secondo Football Scout.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2017)

Eh ma Orsolini.....
Qui dentro lo schifavano tutti, tranne io e pochi altri.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (15 Giugno 2017)

Ricordo un certo Adiyiah stella nel Mondiale under 20. Darei un peso praticamente nullo a questa competizione.


----------



## ralf (15 Giugno 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Ricordo un certo Adiyiah stella nel Mondiale under 20. Darei un peso praticamente nullo a questa competizione.



Ogni tanto qualcuno buono ne esce.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Giugno 2017)

Qualcuno conosce/ha visto mai dal vivo il figlio minore di paolo maldini?
Con gli allievi under 16 il piccolo Daniel , secondogenito di paolo, ha conquistato assieme ai suoi compagni il pass per la finale scudetto contro la roma.
Sconfitto in semifinale il genoa.
Daniel è un trequartista molto tecnico che da mister Lupi viene schierato dietro le punte.
Contro il genoa pare abbia disputato una grande partita sfiorando più volte il gol e mettendo in luce la sua classe.
So che se ne parla poco ( e questo è un bene) e che paolo lo segue molto , era infatti presente alla semifinale.
Il nostro capitano però non potrà assistere alla finale perchè è appena partito per la cina!? Tutto ciò proprio dopo le dichiarazioni criptiche su un possibile futuro al milan. Un caso?
Di certo paolo non si perderebbe mai la finale scudetto del figlio per una motivazione futile.
Maldini padre e figlio : passato, presente e futuro che si intrecciano.


----------



## ralf (15 Luglio 2017)

Intanto l'Inghilterra si laurea Campione d'Europa Under 19, battuto il Portogallo 2-1. A livello giovanile l'Inghilterra sta facendo un ottimo lavoro. Quest'anno hanno vinto il Mondiale Under20, il torneo di Tolone, secondi agli Europei Under17 e agli Europei Under21. Mica male


----------



## antonio92 (16 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Intanto l'Inghilterra si laurea Campione d'Europa Under 19, battuto il Portogallo 2-1. A livello giovanile l'Inghilterra sta facendo un ottimo lavoro. Quest'anno hanno vinto il Mondiale Under20, il torneo di Tolone, secondi agli Europei Under17 e agli Europei Under21. Mica male



Secondi agli europei under 21 no...


----------



## koti (4 Novembre 2017)

Ma Plizzari nella Ternana non gioca?


----------



## vanbasten (4 Novembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma Plizzari nella Ternana non gioca?



fino a poco fa era titolare ma si è infortunato


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io invece farei carte false per Milinkovic-Savic...mamma mia quant'è cresciuto.



. Se penso che qualche mese prima che scrissi questa cosa si poteva prendere con pochi soldi. Che rabbia! Questo è un giocatore PAZZESCO.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> . Se penso che qualche mese prima che scrissi questa cosa si poteva prendere con pochi soldi. Che rabbia! Questo è un giocatore PAZZESCO.



secondo una indiscrezione mirabelli aveva offerto 60 mil per milinkovic quando trattava keita e biglia, ma lotito disse che voleva un prezzo superiore a pogba


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Milinkovic savic è molto piu completo di pogba ma finche gioca in una squadra coma la lazio e non vince nulla non potra mai valere 100 milioni..

e comunque queste sono mezzeali, non come noi che giochiamo con locatelli o montolivo ezzeali


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualcuno conosce/ha visto mai dal vivo il figlio minore di paolo maldini?
> Con gli allievi under 16 il piccolo Daniel , secondogenito di paolo, ha conquistato assieme ai suoi compagni il pass per la finale scudetto contro la roma.
> Sconfitto in semifinale il genoa.
> Daniel è un trequartista molto tecnico che da mister Lupi viene schierato dietro le punte.
> ...



un mio amico che gioca con lui mi ha detto che è molto forte... ma in generlare i 2001 sono fotissimi


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> secondo una indiscrezione mirabelli aveva offerto 60 mil per milinkovic quando trattava keita e biglia, ma lotito disse che voleva un prezzo superiore a pogba



ma non era una critica a Mirabelli. Lo dicevo con rammarico, pensando che magari se la disponibilità dei soldi ci fosse stata prima, tipo in quel periodo che scrivevo, magari si poteva prendere con un esborso economico contenuto. Peccato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma non era una critica a Mirabelli. Lo dicevo con rammarico, pensando che magari se la disponibilità dei soldi ci fosse stata prima, tipo in quel periodo che scrivevo, magari si poteva prendere con un esborso economico contenuto. Peccato.



non ho mica detto che era una critica, era per dire che milinkovic con lotito non è mai costato poco, d'altronde la lazio tre anni fa lo pago 10 mil (non so se ci sono percentuali sulla rivendita per la ex squadra) e per una squadra come la lazio 10 mil sono una cifra considerevole, quindi lotito cerchera di venderlo a più di 100


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non ho mica detto che era una critica, era per dire che milinkovic con lotito non è mai costato poco, d'altronde la lazio tre anni fa lo pago 10 mil (non so se ci sono percentuali sulla rivendita per la ex squadra) e per una squadra come la lazio 10 mil sono una cifra considerevole, quindi lotito cerchera di venderlo a più di 100



C era la percentuale, ma se non erro potuto ha saldato il "debito" versando qualche milione all ex squadra di Sergej


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Milinkovic savic è molto piu completo di pogba ma finche gioca in una squadra coma la lazio e non vince nulla non potra mai valere 100 milioni..
> 
> e comunque queste sono mezzeali, non come noi che giochiamo con locatelli o montolivo ezzeali



Hai perfettamente ragione : a noi mancano quei centrocampisti dominanti. Sulle seconde palle ci battono tutti.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione : a noi mancano quei centrocampisti dominanti. Sulle seconde palle ci battono tutti.



lo dico da agosto qui.. bastave tenere re pasalic che con i suoi insrimenti è micidiale


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Aprile 2018)

Dennis Praet, classe 94, belga.
Nasce trequartista ma sotto giampaolo si trasforma in mezz'ala. Tecnica sopraffina , bravissimo a giocare tra le linee, potente e resistente. Cuce il gioco tra le due fase e non sbaglia un tempo di giocata, grande dominio della palla.
Ecco uno che nel milan ci potrebbe stare benissimo.


----------



## Djerry (8 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dennis Praet, classe 94, belga.
> Nasce trequartista ma sotto giampaolo si trasforma in mezz'ala. Tecnica sopraffina , bravissimo a giocare tra le linee, potente e resistente. Cuce il gioco tra le due fase e non sbaglia un tempo di giocata, grande dominio della palla.
> Ecco uno che nel milan ci potrebbe stare benissimo.



Il lavoro che ha fatto su di lui Giampaolo sarebbe da premio di allenatore dell'anno d'ufficio per i prossimi tre anni.

Non solo ci potrebbe stare benissimo ma sarebbe un tassello centrale di un nuova dinastia, il problema è che temo il valore sia già schizzato a cifre enormi visto anche che il ragazzo da sempre è osservato a livelli altissimi.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Aprile 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il lavoro che ha fatto su di lui Giampaolo sarebbe da premio di allenatore dell'anno d'ufficio per i prossimi tre anni.
> 
> Non solo ci potrebbe stare benissimo ma sarebbe un tassello centrale di un nuova dinastia, il problema è che temo il valore sia già schizzato a cifre enormi visto anche che il ragazzo da sempre è osservato a livelli altissimi.



ok ma la samp lo ha pagato 10 milioni due stagioni fa (profilo sui cui ci saremmo dovuti gettare noi all'epoca), non dovrebbe costare una cifra stratosferica. secondo me rientra nel novero di quelli ancora prendibili.


----------



## Djerry (8 Aprile 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ok ma la samp lo ha pagato 10 milioni due stagioni fa (profilo sui cui ci saremmo dovuti gettare noi all'epoca), non dovrebbe costare una cifra stratosferica. secondo me rientra nel novero di quelli ancora prendibili.



Sapevo di una clausola a 25 milioni, non so se vera o confermata, che nel caso sarebbe un affare.

Il problema si sposterebbe allora sull'ingaggio e sulle ambizioni della società, e lì non sappiamo quanto appeal possa avere nei giocatori e nei loro agenti un Milan con incertezza societaria e senza Champions, visto anche che per il belga sicuramente Juventus, Premier ed altre big sono operative.

Magari Praet comunque, magari.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Aprile 2018)

ma infatti non dico che lo prendiamo sicuro però almeno è uno di quelli su cui si può provare secondo me. il discorso del senza champions dal lato giocatori secondo me conta molto poco, l'importante (aimè) è quasi esclusivamente l'ingaggio offerto.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Maggio 2018)

Ma vogliamo parlare di schick???
Il giocatore che stiamo vedendo a roma e nella roma pare il gemello brutto del meraviglioso cigno ammirato a genova lo scorso anno.
Si che fare il salto in una big non è facile, si che ha l'attenuante di un infortunio che ne ha rallentato crescita e inserimento ma Di Francesco ha pure cambiato modulo per metterlo in condizione di rendere e il ragazzo non ha risposto.
Ieri contro il liverpool ad infastidire ancor prima che il rendimento è stato l'atteggiamento del ragazzo, molto simile a quello che troppo spesso ha dimostrato silva da noi al milan.
Il talento c'è e non si discute ma se vuole essere un grande deve darsi una mossa.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dennis Praet, classe 94, belga.
> Nasce trequartista ma sotto giampaolo si trasforma in mezz'ala. Tecnica sopraffina , bravissimo a giocare tra le linee, potente e resistente. Cuce il gioco tra le due fase e non sbaglia un tempo di giocata, grande dominio della palla.
> Ecco uno che nel milan ci potrebbe stare benissimo.



Concordo, Praet sarebbe perfetto per ruotare da mezzala con Jack/Kessiè e anche con Calhanoglu come esterno.

Sto vedendo Fluminense-Flamengo, in campo c'è molto talento come Vinicius Jr., Marlon nel Fluminense ma quello che mi sta meravigliando è Lucas Paquetá, sta letteralmente dominando il centrocampo in questo primo tempo nel derby.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Concordo, Praet sarebbe perfetto per ruotare da mezzala con Jack/Kessiè e anche con Calhanoglu come esterno.
> 
> Sto vedendo Fluminense-Flamengo, in campo c'è molto talento come Vinicius Jr., Marlon nel Fluminense ma quello che mi sta meravigliando è Lucas Paquetá, sta letteralmente dominando il centrocampo in questo primo tempo nel derby.



Paquetà è un gioiellino, l'ho segnalato mesi fa nel topic di Arthur. Mi farebbe piacere sapere cosa ne pensi sulle caratteristiche che ho intravisto nel ragazzo.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Paquetà è un gioiellino, l'ho segnalato mesi fa nel topic di Arthur. Mi farebbe piacere sapere cosa ne pensi sulle caratteristiche che ho intravisto nel ragazzo.




Oggi c'èra un derby in gioco, quindi in un Maracana con più di 70000 spettatori prima di tutto ho ammirato la sua forte personalità, carattere e leadership, sono rimasto davero impresionato per questo perche parliamo di un ragazzo di 20 anni e poi tecnicamente non si discute, è un mancino tecnicamente fortissimo che in questo Flamengo gioca da mezzala, ho visto un controllo di palla eccellente, sempre testa alta, bravo negli inserimenti, molto dinamico e forte fisicamente, forte nei contrasti, forte di testa, molto preciso nei passaggi, in sintesi un centrocampista moderno, un Kessiè con meno muscoli ma con i piedi sopraffini, un ragazzo che in Italia potrebbe migliorare ulteriormente con un certo lavoro tattico e psicofisico, cosi in questo Milan potrebbe togliere il posto a Jack in poco tempo.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi c'èra un derby in gioco, quindi in un Maracana con più di 70000 spettatori prima di tutto ho ammirato la sua forte personalità, carattere e leadership, sono rimasto davero impresionato per questo perche parliamo di un ragazzo di 20 anni e poi tecnicamente non si discute, è un mancino tecnicamente fortissimo che in questo Flamengo gioca da mezzala, ho visto un controllo di palla eccellente, sempre testa alta, bravo negli inserimenti, molto dinamico e forte fisicamente, forte nei contrasti, forte di testa, molto preciso nei passaggi, in sintesi un centrocampista moderno, un Kessiè con meno muscoli ma con i piedi sopraffini, un ragazzo che in Italia potrebbe migliorare ulteriormente con un certo lavoro tattico e psicofisico, cosi in questo Milan potrebbe togliere il posto a Jack in poco tempo.



sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Settembre 2018)

Ma questo Piatek che il genoa ha preso per 5 mln dal campionato polacco?
Oltretutto nemmeno tanto carneade visto che arriva in A con una media di un gol ogni 2 partite.
23 anni e pare abbia tutto ma davvero tutto per diventare un top centravanti.
Ecco, questi sono colpi che mi sarei aspettato lo scorso anno anzichè follie come l'operazione silva.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Ottobre 2018)

Segnalo la crescita di De Paul, poi segnalo Andersen della Samp, e nei campionati esteri Sancho, Nelson, De Jong e Havertz


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Dicembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Segnalo la crescita di De Paul, poi segnalo Andersen della Samp, e nei campionati esteri Sancho, Nelson, De Jong e Havertz



Jadon Sancho è un talento pazzesco, in questo momento secondo me è il miglior giocatore della Bundesliga, sta davero facendo la differenza con la sua tecnica e velocità, tutto con solo 18 anni ..... giusto dire che 18 mesi fa il Dortumnd lo ha preso per solo 7,8 mln di E dal City, davero complimenti alla dirigenza del Dortmund, se si potesse io prenderei lui, Bergwijn e Fekir, impazzisco per loro.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Dicembre 2018)

Segnalo anche Lazzari, mi sta piacendo moltissimo alla Spal


----------



## Pivellino (31 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma questo Piatek che il genoa ha preso per 5 mln dal campionato polacco?
> Oltretutto nemmeno tanto carneade visto che arriva in A con una media di un gol ogni 2 partite.
> 23 anni e pare abbia tutto ma davvero tutto per diventare un top centravanti.
> Ecco, questi sono colpi che mi sarei aspettato lo scorso anno anzichè follie come l'operazione silva.


Silva è stata una polpetta avvelenata che i due gonzi hanno ingurgitato


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Concordo, Praet sarebbe perfetto per ruotare da mezzala con Jack/Kessiè e anche con Calhanoglu come esterno.
> 
> Sto vedendo Fluminense-Flamengo, in campo c'è molto talento come Vinicius Jr., Marlon nel Fluminense ma quello che mi sta meravigliando è Lucas Paquetá, sta letteralmente dominando il centrocampo in questo primo tempo nel derby.



Alla fine ti hanno accontentato!


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Gennaio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Alla fine ti hanno accontentato!



E sono molto contento, vedrette che con Lucas non ci pentiremo.. ora vorrei Everton o Bergwijn.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Gennaio 2019)

Viktor Tsygankov.
Portare a casa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Gennaio 2019)

denis zakaria, l'ho visto pochissimo ma mi aveva colpito un po' di tempo fa. qualcuno lo conosce? cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Molenko (20 Settembre 2020)

Uppo questo topic perché stasera ho visto una grandissima prestazione del ragazzetto del Verona entrato dopo pochi minuti, Lovato. Difensore centrale di 20 anni, ma ha fatto vedere un coraggio nel seguire l'uomo designato, Pellegrini, anche a ridosso dell'area avversaria e un'aggressività nell'anticiparlo da difensore navigato. Ha tolto anche a Mkhytarian (se non ricordo male) la possibilità di calciare a rete da pochi metri in area con un intervento in scivolata impressionante. A ciò uniamo il fatto che ha fatto un paio di disimpegni palla al piede nello stretto da difensore moderno. Gran bella scoperta.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Uppo questo topic perché stasera ho visto una grandissima prestazione del ragazzetto del Verona entrato dopo pochi minuti, Lovato. Difensore centrale di 20 anni, ma ha fatto vedere un coraggio nel seguire l'uomo designato, Pellegrini, anche a ridosso dell'area avversaria e un'aggressività nell'anticiparlo da difensore navigato. Ha tolto anche a Mkhytarian (se non ricordo male) la possibilità di calciare a rete da pochi metri in area con un intervento in scivolata impressionante. A ciò uniamo il fatto che ha fatto un paio di disimpegni palla al piede nello stretto da difensore moderno. Gran bella scoperta.



Credo sia il gioco ad uomo di juric, sulle orme del maestro gasperini, a mettere in luce doti fisiche, tecniche , agonistiche degli atleti.
Ne abbiamo discusso più e più volte e sai come la penso sul tema : l'esasperazione della zona ha come trasformato il calcio in una partita a scacchi dove si bada troppo ai movimenti della squadra perdendo però il filo conduttore sul singolo.

Il gioco a uomo e la conseguente responsabilizzazione del singolo invece ci regalano un calcio d'altri tempi dove si giocano i duelli individuali, viene reso di più facile lettura lo spartito di ogni singolo atleta e , come per magia, scopriamo doti che delle volte sembravano come nascoste.
Col gioco a uomo , che viene spacciato per prettamente difensivista ma è ben vedere è da coraggiosi accettare i duelli individuali, si può vincere o perdere ma si ha sempre quella sensazione che la prestazione non sia mancata in termini qualitativi e quantitativi.

Il ragazzo che hai citato è indubbiamente interessante e sta crescendo dentro il contesto tattico migliore.
Nel settore giovanile si dovrebbe allenare e giocare sempre a uomo.
Invece oggi gli allenamenti sono 'situazionali' e vediamo il talento del singolo perdersi dentro la tattica.
Non va bene.


Ai miei ragazzi quando si perdono l'uomo o non sanno cosa fare riporto spesso la battuta del film di benigni : ' si può sapere chi minghia era che doveva fare il tacchino???'.
Ecco , nella zona non capisci mai chi deve fare il tacchino e si prendono gol senza nemmeno accorgersene, nel gioco ad uomo ciò non accade.
La confusione genera alibi ed errori, l'organizzazione semplifica il lavoro.

Il gioco ad uomo esalta la fantasia del singolo in fase di possesso e le doti dei difendenti in fase di non possesso.
E a calcio si cresce e si vince solo giocando e vincendo i duelli individuali.


----------



## Molenko (20 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo sia il gioco ad uomo di juric, sulle orme del maestro gasperini, a mettere in luce doti fisiche, tecniche , agonistiche degli atleti.
> Ne abbiamo discusso più e più volte e sai come la penso sul tema : l'esasperazione della zona ha come trasformato il calcio in una partita a scacchi dove si bada troppo ai movimenti della squadra perdendo però il filo conduttore sul singolo.
> 
> Il gioco a uomo e la conseguente responsabilizzazione del singolo invece ci regalano un calcio d'altri tempi dove si giocano i duelli individuali, viene reso di più facile lettura lo spartito di ogni singolo atleta e , come per magia, scopriamo doti che delle volte sembravano come nascoste.
> ...



Sicuramente. Io, l'ho scritto più volte, non sono un grande amante della difesa a uomo (specialmente a 4, com'è per esempio nel caso del nostro Milan attuale, mentre la concepisco maggiormente nel caso di difesa a 3) perché richiede degli elementi sempre al top fisicamente e che debbano limitare al minimo gli errori nel corso dei 90 minuti per non far crollare tutto il castello, soprattutto non amo, in fase di pressione alta, quelle scalate lunghe che fanno i terzini, che vanno a prendere il terzino avversario fino alla metà campo opposta, mi piace vedere una difesa a 4 ordinata e che non si scomponga mai, ad esempio il Napoli di Sarri o la prima Inter di Spalletti erano fantastiche ed efficacissime per come si muovevano quando andavano in pressione, però è pur vero che giocare a uomo è una sorta di lotta per la sopravvivenza, ti costringe a vincere tutti i duelli, o almeno una grossa parte di essi, per non soccombere all'avversario, e quindi, in seconda battuta, ti migliora come calciatore.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo sia il gioco ad uomo di juric, sulle orme del maestro gasperini, a mettere in luce doti fisiche, tecniche , agonistiche degli atleti.
> Ne abbiamo discusso più e più volte e sai come la penso sul tema : l'esasperazione della zona ha come trasformato il calcio in una partita a scacchi dove si bada troppo ai movimenti della squadra perdendo però il filo conduttore sul singolo.
> 
> Il gioco a uomo e la conseguente responsabilizzazione del singolo invece ci regalano un calcio d'altri tempi dove si giocano i duelli individuali, viene reso di più facile lettura lo spartito di ogni singolo atleta e , come per magia, scopriamo doti che delle volte sembravano come nascoste.
> ...



Assolutamente d' accordo con te. Nei vivai si dovrebbe giocare sempre a uomo e poi eventualmente imparare la zona. Solo se cresci giocando a uomo poi puoi completarti a zona e non viceversa.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Io, l'ho scritto più volte, non sono un grande amante della difesa a uomo (specialmente a 4, com'è per esempio nel caso del nostro Milan attuale, mentre la concepisco maggiormente nel caso di difesa a 3) perché richiede degli elementi sempre al top fisicamente e che debbano limitare al minimo gli errori nel corso dei 90 minuti per non far crollare tutto il castello, soprattutto non amo, in fase di pressione alta, quelle scalate lunghe che fanno i terzini, che vanno a prendere il terzino avversario fino alla metà campo opposta, mi piace vedere una difesa a 4 ordinata e che non si scomponga mai, ad esempio il Napoli di Sarri o la prima Inter di Spalletti erano fantastiche ed efficacissime per come si muovevano quando andavano in pressione, però è pur vero che giocare a uomo è una sorta di lotta per la sopravvivenza, ti costringe a vincere tutti i duelli, o almeno una grossa parte di essi, per non soccombere all'avversario, e quindi, in seconda battuta, ti migliora come calciatore.



Si , hai ragione : estremizzare non va mai bene.
Però l'interpretazione più valida del gioco a uomo è quella che porta al calcio totale quindi se un terzino viene portato fuori zona dall'avversario, a ridosso dell'area avversaria rivale, in quel caso deve ragionare da punta , adeguatamente coperto da un compagno che copre la sua zona.
Quindi non è più un difensore che pressa altissimo ma una punta che pressa in zona.

Comunque tornando al discorso di uomo e zona : bisogna scegliere sempre giocatori eccellenti nel giocare a uomo per poi farli giocare a zona perchè la marcatura a zona è tale solo fin quando non scatta quella ad uomo.
E scatta, prima o poi scatta.

I migliori giocatori nel gioco ad uomo, con e senza palla, saranno i migliori nella zona e zona mista.
Alla fine a calcio si vince vincendo i duelli individuali, con buona pace della zona che diluisce i difetti.


----------

